# I has the REAL Snoopy!!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

No really I have the real Snoopy!!! See Beagle on top of a red doghouse!!! Still not quite sure how he manged to get up there though :twitch:


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Never underestimate the determination of a Beagle. <g> Best guess is he wedged himself between the fence and the dog house. Then, turned just right to get to the top of the house. Next step may be over the fence. Cute little guy!


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

Love these pictures. My beagle is not adventurous about climbing, but I have seen beagles do some amazing things when they are motivated.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He is cute but.. you might want to move the dog house because he could jump over the fence!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a note to everyone worried about him jumping the fence, it'll be alright if he does....all he'll do is land right into my other dog's kennel. No escape for this Snoopy!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

BTW those are very nice kennels you have built for them! It's nice to see them free of leashes!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought that they fight though?


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I thought that they fight though?


They fought twice and both times it was over food. So they do get along, just not when food is present. Beau is food aggressive with people and other dogs. Not as bad as he used to be, but he'll still stiffen up once in a blue moon.


----------

